# Sticky  New Plant Database...



## KyleT

The Plant Database (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php) has been updated and now has many new features. 

It however could benefit from some user input. There is now an option to upload additional photographs for each plant. Any photographs you have would greatly help us out. To upload simply browse the the correct plant and click "Upload Photo". 

Also the plant database could do with some more plants. If you have experience with a plant species not already listed, please take the time and submit a profile:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/addProfile/

Thank you,
Kyle


----------



## Luigi

It's nice to see the "database" on the tool bar now. When clicking on "all plants" it only comes up with 5 or so plants on one page, and then I have to click on the other 5-6 pages to see the rest in sets of 5 plants. Is it possible to have all the plants listed on one page, so we could just scroll down. I think it would be easier to look up unidentified plants by looking at a long list of pictures and profiles, instead of 5 or so at a time. 

Luigi


----------



## eds

Looks good!
I'm definitely going to try to get some decent shots to add images and perhaps fill in a gap or two!


----------



## KyleT

Hey Luigi, 
It was actually displaying 10 results per page. I changed it to display 25 results per page. I'll see how this does for awhile. 

Eds,
I appreciate any help you are willing to offer! 

Kyle


----------



## distrbd

Hi kyle t.
Great work .now it's much easier to use and more to read
I really appreciate the hard work.


----------



## Black Chromis

For some reason, when I go to the home page, and then to the plants link in the toolbar, and then click on a profile, i can't access it. what's up?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

Works fine for me, but your post is a month old.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

Couple of new plant profiles uploaded.
Recent Plant Additions

We appreciate everyones involvement with the plant data base thus far, keep those plant pictures and information coming.

I do ask that you please use only clear pictures, the highest quality you can take.
Thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

A continued thanks for the photo's and especially the recent photo's submitted to the plant data base, the quality of the photos and of the plants themselves seem to be getting better, good job. 
Thank you.


----------



## annette

on the plant data base it would be nice to also see light requirements and if easy to grow or not for us plant-challenged, but it looks great.


----------



## Gatekeeper

It kind of does, if you click on the plant, it goes into the detailed description specifications.

For instance... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/5-Waterwheel_Plant_Aldrovanda_vesiculosa.html


----------



## mistergreen

oh, oh.
I was playing around with the drop down menu on the bottom and I chose 'Mobile'. The site is now formated for mobil devices.. And I can't format it back to normal.

Do I have to empty all of plantedtank's cookies?


----------



## mistergreen

whew.. got it back.. deleted all plantedtank cookies except my userid & pass.


----------



## Robert H

I only wish that the required size information was in inches instead of metric, or both instead of only metric. It would be much easier for us simple minded folks.


----------



## Hoppy

Is it possible to add an offshoot of this database for Riparium suitable plants? I know of nothing available anywhere that serves that purpose right now. And, the number of riparium tanks in our group is growing.


----------



## MrJG

Hoppy I didn't notice this until after I posted something to the Riparium group. If nothing else we can make a public formatted google doc spreadsheet to start keeping track.


----------



## Hoppy

What I wish we had was something with the functionality and availability of this: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/ but for Riparium plants only. I certainly don't have the skills to set something like that up. It would really be a boon for the many folks starting ripariums.


----------



## Buc_Nasty

A suggestion: in the navigation panel on the left make MORE SORTING OPTIONS. Personally I'd like something along the following lines:

tall 
medium
short
carpet
high light
low light
medium light
etc

The database is very good if you have a specific plant in mind, but if you're looking to say stock your tank or are looking for a style of plant, basically your only option is to scroll through 175 plant profiles and read thru each comment to find out how big it gets/light requirements....in this case you're better off googling the style or something


----------



## Gatekeeper

We are looking into potentially updating this database. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Studman0143

*New ID*

There are some great suggestions here to help improve this database. I love the concept behind it though!!! What a great way to learn about different plants from the personal experiences of others out there. 

Fyi, i just add a profile for a Scarlet Temple.


----------



## todderic

Dear Kyle,

It is an amazing service. I like it. It will be fun, I am sure. I am a new member here. I have looked over the forum. This is really a helpful forum. By the way there has some topics without plant. I think they should be placed in another category. 

Thanks.


----------



## Philia

Hi -- I love the database. Thank you!

I have a feature suggestion: would it be possible to create a "Favorite" function like what the "your tanks" section has? Or some other way for us to save or bookmark certain plants? I find myself seeing a plant I hadn't thought of and wanting to remember it, but the best way I can find to do so is to bookmark it in my internet browser, and I'm really bad at organizing those and finding things again.

Laura


----------



## bigd603

Would be nice if the plants were categorized into foreground, midground, background for us beginners who dont know the plant names yet.


----------



## Davelybob

I've been adding my riparium plants to my tank in the tank tracker, will these then show up in the plant database? Think a separate riparium plant section would be good, in plant profiles and in the tank tracker.


----------



## mrkevinpinto83

Hi I'm having an aquarium of 750 liter the co2 is connected to one ceramic diffuser at one side at 5 bps I feel that the co2 is still not enough in the tank 
The ph is 6.5 when co2 is working,when off it goes to 7.3 
Why is the ph not remaining stable
My light 2 halide 150 w 20000 k
8 25w from ADA k ?
FISHES
Discus. 8
Neon tetra. 35
Cory. 5
Platy. 12
Guppy. 10
Black Molly. 4
Filter tetra ex2400 and dolphin 1000
Running with carbon,ceramic,sponge& black peat 
Please let me know what I'm missing to have a planted tank beautiful 
water temp 30
Plants
Anubias
Cabomba
mattogrossense 'Red'
Pogostemon erectus
Vallisneria


----------



## @[email protected]

CO2 lowers pH.
CO2 + H2O <=> H2CO3 (carbonic acid) <=> H+ (proton) + HCO3- (bicarbonate ion)

your CO2 goes off, CO2 outgases, carbonic acid (which exists in equilibrium) converts to CO2, and outgases as well. 
pH is not a good indicator of CO2 though. the pH and kh together tell you a decent amount in the absence of phosphates, but you have phosphate in your tank (i hope). you just have to figure out by the plants and animals whether you should have more, less, or are at the right amount.


----------



## TheKribKeeper

Can you create a plant database category for tapatalk? It does not show up when using that app. At least I have yet to find it.


----------



## brinks

I posted one a few days ago and it has never appeared


----------



## Klinckman

*Link Plant Database with Tank Tracker?*

The plant database is great, it woudl awesome if you could link it with the tank tracker. I've been looking for something to keep track of my plants with a link to obtain technical details.


----------



## drhemlock2

I could not see a subscription like other posts so we can be notified when something new is added plus the ability to just click to go to it.
doc


----------



## Chris_Produces

Buc_Nasty said:


> A suggestion: in the navigation panel on the left make MORE SORTING OPTIONS. Personally I'd like something along the following lines:
> 
> tall
> medium
> short
> carpet
> high light
> low light
> medium light
> etc
> 
> The database is very good if you have a specific plant in mind, but if you're looking to say stock your tank or are looking for a style of plant, basically your only option is to scroll through 175 plant profiles and read thru each comment to find out how big it gets/light requirements....in this case you're better off googling the style or something


Please! :flick: This is a great idea from way back.


----------



## aquarist

Is this still being worked on? Seems like a lot of plants are still missing, I have been attempting to ID several plants I own and didn't want to post a "Plant ID" thread so stumbled on this, and doesn't look like this "database" has any of them sadly. I also agree with hoppy that something similar to what is found here : http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/ would be very nice to have. Even a more simple version of it will work well I believe. I also agree that a link to this should be on the tool bar of the forum, perhaps near where the "New Posts" button is. This will be in the view of most people while they are using the forum and would be a great feature to use. I think there should be some sorting options available, I think the best options would be to be able to sort them by amount of light needed to grow, and difficultly.


----------



## Chris_Produces

aquarist said:


> Is this still being worked on? Seems like a lot of plants are still missing, I have been attempting to ID several plants I own and didn't want to post a "Plant ID" thread so stumbled on this, and doesn't look like this "database" has any of them sadly. I also agree with hoppy that something similar to what is found here : http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/ would be very nice to have. Even a more simple version of it will work well I believe. I also agree that a link to this should be on the tool bar of the forum, perhaps near where the "New Posts" button is. This will be in the view of most people while they are using the forum and would be a great feature to use. I think there should be some sorting options available, I think the best options would be to be able to sort them by amount of light needed to grow, and difficultly.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mariostg

KyleT said:


> Also the plant database could do with some more plants. If you have experience with a plant species not already listed, please take the time and submit a profile:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/addProfile/
> 
> Thank you,
> Kyle


I think the link should be:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=addProfile

Bump:


Hoppy said:


> Is it possible to add an offshoot of this database for Riparium suitable plants? I know of nothing available anywhere that serves that purpose right now. And, the number of riparium tanks in our group is growing.


I recently begun to grow plants emersed in planter, HOB, planter above the tanks, and was considering starting a thread enumeratisng plants that can grow in riparium/HOB, etc. There is information on the forum, but it's really all over the place. I wish this website had a wiki.

I was thinking that if a category called Emersed in the Position Selection list of the plant profile creation, that it would be beneficial to ID the plants that can be grown as such. I would suppose that the term emersed would encomapass plants that can grow with roots only in water...

Browsing through the forum, here is a small list of plants I could find that from what I read are grown with feet only in water:

Aluminum plant
Chinese evergreen (Aglaonema)
Creeping fig
Cyperus Umbrella Sedge
Dragon's tongue (Hemigraphis repanda)
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Fiber Optic Grass (Scirpus cernuus)
Fittonia
Impatiens
Lucky bambo (Dracaena Sanderiana)
Nephthytis
Oplismenus basket Grass (Oplismenus hirtellus 'Variegatus')
Peace lily
pepperomia
philodendron
Pilea dieffenbachia
Pothos (several variations) technically gets long not tall(vine) but can be trimmed easily
Purple heart
Purple passion vine
Purple waffle (Hemigraphis 'Exotica')
Red Water Dock (Rumex sanguineus)
Riccia
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'
Spathiphyllum
Spathiphyllum "domino'
Spider plant
Spider plant (Chlorophytum comosum) 
Sweet potato vine
Syngonium
Wandering jew (Tradescantia zebrine + few other variations of Tradescantia)vine


----------



## duce

For some reason i cannot access the plant database using.my phone but it works fine with my pc


----------



## Capecrusher

I can't access it at all. "page not found" error:frown2:


----------



## Mariostg

@duce, @Capecrusher
I reported it a few days ago on the thread discussing the new forum look 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...onversion-feedback-thread-11.html#post8405058

I hope they are working on it.


----------



## SL Dan

This is the link I get from the tool bar and it seems to work (I'm using the default theme):

All Plants - Plant Profiles

I didn't realize this forum had such a database until seeing this thread today. Good to know!


----------



## HaeSuse

This still won't load via the link in the sticky. Can someone address?


----------



## Darkblade48

HaeSuse said:


> This still won't load via the link in the sticky. Can someone address?


This likely happened due to the shift of the website a few years ago.

I'll edit the first post to reflect the change. Do note that the original post was from 2006 (10 years ago!) so some things are bound to be broken.

Here is the (new) link for your reference: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php


----------



## HaeSuse

Darkblade48 said:


> This likely happened due to the shift of the website a few years ago.
> 
> I'll edit the first post to reflect the change. Do note that the original post was from 2006 (10 years ago!) so some things are bound to be broken.
> 
> Here is the (new) link for your reference: All Plants - Plant Profiles


Absolutely, I figured it was just an age thing, but also figured if it was going to be stickied, we might want to fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## SeeF1L

Is there a way to include size, type (carpet mid etc), and difficulty? This would be extremely helpful for us newbies...


----------



## sushisnake

It's been awhile since I've been on the forum and I can't find the plant profile database. The link on this thread gives me a blank page. I'm using a Samsung Android S2 tablet.


----------



## VikingsTankGirl

The sql script is broken.


----------



## POTSHOT

*Plant database access*

Can't access the database. Getting the following error:
PHP User Warning: mysql_connect(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in ..../myPlants_classes.php on line 9

PHP User Warning: mysql_connect(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in ..../myPlants_classes.php on line 9
php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known


----------



## Rush3737

That error stopped occurring, but now no profiles load. Hopefully that comes back soon, it was a great quick reference.


----------



## Cambrian Creature

More than a year later and still no progress with the "My Plants" and "My Fish" sections. Would any of the wonderful moderators like to chime in about the state of things?


----------

